
6.1B Smartphone Users Globally by 2020, Overtaking Fixed Phone Subscriptions - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/02/6-1b-smartphone-users-globally-by-2020-overtaking-basic-fixed-phone-subscriptions/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
g_lined
This article is based on the Ericsson Mobility Report. The report discusses
smartphone subscriptions, not users, reaching 6.1B.

An interesting statistic from the report is that 90% of the world's population
over the age of 6 will own mobile phone (note, not smartphone) by 2020.

